# Router bit extenders



## rvhink (Oct 4, 2011)

Is it possible, or maybe I should say, is it safe to use a router bit extender on a portable router (not a table router)? Actually it's a plunge router. 

FYI, what I'm doing is building a poker table and using a circle jig to cut the round ends of the table. I'm stacking multiple pieces of plywood together and would like to be able to clamp them together and cut them all at one time. (multiple passes of course). I'm using 5 sheets of 3/4" plywood so approximately 3 3/4" total. Unless of course, there is a bit that has a cutting length of ~4"....haven't found one.....

Thanks in advance for the feedback!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Robert

3 3/4" is pushing it a bit but his a long one ,it may do the job.

http://www.cmtutensili.com/bom/downloadfree.asp?lib=Files&ID=414

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-pc-1-2-SH...700685847?pt=Routers_Bits&hash=item20c26a1617


==



rvhink said:


> Is it possible, or maybe I should say, is it safe to use a router bit extender on a portable router (not a table router)? Actually it's a plunge router.
> 
> FYI, what I'm doing is building a poker table and using a circle jig to cut the round ends of the table. I'm stacking multiple pieces of plywood together and would like to be able to clamp them together and cut them all at one time. (multiple passes of course). I'm using 5 sheets of 3/4" plywood so approximately 3 3/4" total. Unless of course, there is a bit that has a cutting length of ~4"....haven't found one.....
> 
> Thanks in advance for the feedback!


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

rvhink said:


> Is it possible, or maybe I should say, is it safe to use a router bit extender on a portable router (not a table router)? Actually it's a plunge router.


Hi Robert

Personally I don't like the idea at all. A collet extender adds to the run-out at the tip of the cutter. I do use special deep pocket 100mm (4in) and 120mm (4-3/4in) bits for lock mortising in doors, but to be honest it's an application where the quality of the cut isn't that important - and the core material is often particle board or softwood



rvhink said:


> I'm stacking multiple pieces of plywood together and would like to be able to clamp them together and cut them all at one time. (multiple passes of course). I'm using 5 sheets of 3/4" plywood so approximately 3 3/4" total. Unless of course, there is a bit that has a cutting length of ~4"....haven't found one.....


I can see how this would be done on a spindle moulder (shaper), but that machine has a 1-1/4in shank (arbor) and 5 to 10HP of motor (with a lot more torque than a 1/2in router). I doubt that a hand held router has the power to make such a cut well. I've used a 75mm (3in) template trim bit (the T8042B-1/2) for some time now on the occassional job which warrants it. It needs to be fed more slowly than the 55mm (2in) bits, about 15 to 20% in plywood, is more prone to catches and I'm not that sure the finish quality is as good as I achieve with the smaller bits. Still, it's a useful tool to have in my arsenal even if it is so big that I can't retract it fully into the base of the router (a safety issue if ever there were one)

Regards

Phil


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Certainly not something that I would contemplate.


----------



## Desertcarver (Aug 27, 2011)

I think it only increases the potential for problems for both the operator and work piece. If you ask yourself the question on any safety issue, trust your gut and don't do it. Even if you have to take it somewhere that has the proper machine to accomplish the job. There's no shame in that.


----------



## Dr Neon (Apr 15, 2010)

*Router bit extender*

Hi, Poker Player.
I recently had to make a form for steam bending wood, on a sculpture piece. It required seven pieces of 3/4" plywood, all exactly the same shape (approx 36" wide, with a curve from end to end approx 15" tall, plus two pockets cut into the bottom).
I drew the shape out on butcher paper, and then transferred it to a piece of 1/2" cabinet grade plywood (with carbon paper), cut that out on the band saw, then sanded the edges to an exact fit. This is where your project comes in...using a 1" cutter, with a bearing on it, I traced the pattern piece on the 3/4" plywood, cut it out on the band saw, leaving about 1/4" outside the line, then screwed the pattern piece to the plywood (4 1-1/4" drywall screws), set up the router on the table so the bearing landed in the middle of the pattern piece, and went to town. Didn't really take very long to do once the set-up was finished. You could do the same thing with your pockets. Make a pattern piece (the time consuming part) screw it down to the back side of your workpiece (so the screw holes don't show) drill a 7/16" hole near the edge for your router bit to come through, and go for it. Don't push the work too fast, but a 1" bit will knock through 3/4" plywood. 
Good luck,
Tim


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

After all is said and done you would be ahead of the game if you cut them one at a time or at the very most two at a time. The extra time it would take sure does out-weigh the safety hazard you are contemplating.


----------



## rvhink (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey guys, thanks for all the input....I think it's probably best to cut one or two at most at a time. The last thing I want to do is injure myself or somebody in order to save time and sacrifice a good quality cut.


----------

